# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  انواع الخبز

## نور الشمس

هلا بأحلى البنات 


افتح ملف بأسم موسوعة الخبز 

سيتناول هذا الملف كثيرا من انواع الخبز من مختلف انحاء العالم بالإضافة الى انواع مختلفة من المعجنات ....


نبدأ من الهند 

روتي الهند الشرقية



المقادير: 
4 أكواب دقيق البر 
ملعقة صغير بيكنج بودره 
ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
4\11 كوب ماء 
10 ملاعق كبيرة سمن 
الطريقة ::
أخلطي الدقيق والملح والبكنج بودره 
أعملي حفرة في وسط الدقيق واضيفي الماء واعجني الخليط الى ان يتكون عجينة 
ثم اعجيني العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق

ضعيها في زبدية مدهونة بالزيت وغطيها واتركيها لترتاح لعشرين دقيقة 
اقسمي العجينة الى 8 اقسام متساوية 
افردي كل قطعة بشكل دائري على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق
ادهني السطح بقليل من السمن ثم طبقيها لكي تصبح لديك نصف دائرة 

ثم أدهني النصف دائرة بقليل من السمن وطبقيها لتصبح لديك ربع دائرة
غطيها بالنايلون واتركيها لمدة 10 دقائق 
خذي حبة وابدائي بفردها على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق الى ان يتكون لديك دائرة قطرها تقريبا 20 سم 
ادهني بالسمن الوجهين من الروتي 
سخني طاوه وضعي فيها الروتي يقلى الجهة الاولى دقيقة ثم اقلبيها ويقلى لمدة دقيقتين ثم يقلب ويقلى
على الجهة الاولى لمدة دقيقة أخرى 
توضع في فوطة لتبقى ساخنا الى ان ننتهي من بقية الروتي
ويقدم ساخنا

----------


## نور الشمس

*باتورس ( Bhaturas )



المقادير::
15 غرام خميرة 
ملعقة صغيرة سكر 
2\1 كوب ماء دافيء 
4\3 1 كوب دقيق 
2\1 كوب سميد ناعم 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
ملعقة كبيرة زبدة او سمن 
2 ملعقة كبيرة لبن زبادي 
زيت للقلي 

الطريقة ::
اخلطي الخميرة بالماء والسكر 
انخلي الدقيق واضيفي السميد والملح ثم اضيفي الزبده او السمن 
اضيفي خلطة الخميرة واللبن الى الدقيق واعجينها 
ثم أعجني العجينة على سطح مرشو بالدقيق لمدة 10 دقائق وتصبح مثل المطاط 
ضعي العجينة في زبدية مدهونة بالزيد وتغطى وتترك لمدة ساعة 
ضعي العجينة واضغطي عليها لتخرج الهواء وتقسم الى 10 قطع متساوية وتكور 
بباطن يديك افرديها ثم ضعيها على سطح مرشوش بقليل من الدقيق وابدئي بفردها بالنشابة تقريبا قطرها
13 سم 
ابدائي بقليها في زيت غز ير لمدة 30 ثانية لجهة واحدة 
ضعيها في فرن دافىء الى ان تنتهي من بقية الباتروس 
وتقدم*

----------


## نور الشمس

*روتي التندوري 



المقادير::
3أكواب دقيق البر
ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
كوب ماء 
3ملاعق كبيرة سمن او زبدة سائحة للدهن

الطريقة :
انخلي الدقيق والملح 
أضيفي الماء واعجينيها الو أن تتكون عجينة ناعمة 
ثم اعجيني العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق لمدة 3-4 دقائق 
ثم ضعيها في زبدية مدهونة بالزيت وتغطى وتترك في مكان دافيء لمدة ساعة
ضعي العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق ويقسم الى 6 اقسام متساوية 
اضغطي على العجينة بباطن اليد الى ان تتكون لديك عجينة دائرية 
غطيها بورق الزبدة وتترك لترتاح لمدة عشر دقائق 
ضعي صينية في فرن حامي ( يجب ان يكون الفرن حار جدا ) 
افردي الروتي بشكل دائري تقريبا 15 سم 
ضعي الروتي على الصينية الحارة ثم ضعيها في الفرن لمدة 8-10 دقائق 
وبعد ان تخرج من الفرن ادهنيها بالسمن او الزبدة 
تقدم وهي حارة 

ملاجظة ::
تكون الروتي ناضجة عندما تكون لونها بني فاتح ومنفوخة 

و تقدم*

----------


## نور الشمس

النان

المقادير ::
2 كوب دقيق ابيض 
2\1 ملعقة ملح 
ملعقة كبيرة خميرة 
4 ملاعق كبيرة حليب دافيء
ملعقة كبيرة سمن 
2 ملعقة كبيرة لبن زبادي 
بيضة 
3 ملاعق كبيرة سمن او زبدة سائحة للوجه
الطريقة ::
انخلي الدقيق والملح 
ضعي الخميرة في الحليب ويقلب ثم تترك لمدة 15 دقيقة 
اضيفي خليط الخميرة والزيت واللبن والبيضة للدقيق وتعجن الى ان تتكون عجينة 
ضعي العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق وتعجن لمدة عشر دقائق 
ضعي العجينة في زبدية مدهونة بالزيد وتترك في مكان دافيء لمدة 45 دقيقة 
سخني الفرن ثم ضعي الصينية في الفرن الحامي 
ضعي العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق واضغطي عليها لتخرج الهواء
قسمي العجينة الى ثلاثة اقسام وكوريها 
غطي القطعتين بورق الزبده 
افردي القطعة الثالثة بشكل الدمعة ( 25 سم طولا – 13 سم عرضا – 5 مم سمكا )

ضعي النان على الصينية الحارة 
ثم ضعي الصينية في فرن حار جدا ( اعلى درجة ) لمدة 3- 4 دقيقة او الى ان ترتفع 
ثم ضعيها تحت الشواية لعدة ثواني الى ان تحمر قليلا 
ضعي النان في فوطة ليظل دافيء الى ان تنتهي من البقية 
ادهني الوجه بالسمن او الزبدة ويقدم ساخنا 
ملاحظة ::
ممكن ان تعملي النان مبهرة وذلك باضافة ملعقة صغيرة من الكمون المطحون والكزبرة 
الى الدقيق و2\1 ملعقة من الفلفل اذا كنت تريديها حار 
اذا تريديها بطعم البصل ممكن اضافة 2\1 كوب بصل ناعم الى الدقيق في هذه الخطوة لا تضيفي البيضة اذا وجدت ان العجينة طرية جدا

----------


## نور الشمس

الدوساس ( Dosas ) بالعدس الأحمر

هذا خبزجنوب الهند 
ويختلف عن خبز اهل الشمال لانهم يصنعونه من العدس او البذور والرز بدل من الدقيق 
والدوساس مثل البان كيك يؤكل على الفطور 
المقادير::
4\3 كوب ارز 
4\1 كوب عدس احمر 
كوب ماء حار 
ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة كركم 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل اسود 
2 ملعقة كبيرة كزبرة خضراء مفرومة 
زيت للقلي
الطريقة ::
اغسلي الرز والعدس جيدا 
ضعيه في زبدية وضعي عليه الماء واتركيه لمدة 8 ساعات

صفيه من الماء وأحفظي الماء 
ويوضع الرز والعدس في الخلاط ويطحن الى ان ينعم الخليط ثم يضاف الماء ويخلط 
ضعيه في زبدية ويغطى بالبلاستيك ويترك في مكان دافىء لمدة يوم كامل

اضيفي للخليط الملح والكركم والفلفل والكزبرة ويخلط 

سخني طاوه على نار هادئ الى ان تحمي 
ضعي كبشة من الخليط في الطاوة ثم افردي الخليط بظهر الملعقة 
يترك على النار لمدة 2\11 -2 دقيقة او الى ان تنضج مع صب قليل من الزيت حول اطراف الدوساس
يقلب ويقلى لمدة دقيقة او الى ان يحمر 
ضعيه في صينية في فرن دافيء على سطح ماء مغلى ليظل حارا الى ان تنتهي من بقية الخليط 
تقدم حارا

----------


## نور الشمس

*الباراثس ( Parathas)

هذه الملثات من الخبز تعمل بنفس عجينة الجباتي مع طبقات من السمن او الزبدة 
ليصبح لديك رقائق غنية 
المقادير::
4\11 كوب دقيق ابيض 
كوب دقيق بر 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
ملعقة كبيرة زيت 
3\2 كوب ماء 
2\1 كوب سمن اوزبده
الطريقة ::
انخلي الدقيق والملح مع بعض 
أضيفي الزيت والماء الى الدقيق ويخلط الى ان تصبح لديك عجينة ملساء
ضعي العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق واعجنيها لمدة 8-10 دقائق 
ضعي العجينة في زبدية مدهونة بالزيت وغطيها بفوطة مبلولة وتترك لترتاح لمدة 30 دقيقة 
قسمي العجينة الى تسعة اقسام متساوية 
غطي العجينة بنايلون وخذي قطعة وكوريها ثم أفرديها بشكل دائري 
ادهني سطح العجينة بقليل من السمن 

طبقي العجينة الى نصف دائرة ثم أدهني السطح بقليل من السمن 
ثم طبقيها كشكل المثلث , كرري العملية بنفس الطريقة بباقي العجينة
ثم ضعي كل حبة بين طبقتين من الورق الزبدة لتحتفظ بطراوتها 
سخني طاوة , ثم خذي مثلث وافرديها مع الاحتفاظ بشكلها لتصبح لديك مثلث كبير 
ادهني وجه المثلث بالسمن ثم ضعيها في الطاوه الحاره ثم ادهني الوجه الثاني 
وتقلب بعد ان تحمر وتصبح هشا 
وتقدم حارا 
*

----------


## نور الشمس

البورس ( Pooris )

المقادير :
كوب دقيق ابيض 
كوب دقيق بر 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل بودرة ( ممكن الاستغناء عنه)
2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت 
2\1 كوب ماء 
زيت للقلي 
الطريقة ::
انخلي الدقيق والملح والفلفل البودرة واضيفي الزيت ثم الماء واعجني الخليط 
ضعي العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق وتعجن لمدة 8-10 دقيقة الى ان تصبح لديك عجينة ملساء 
ضعي العجينة في زبدية مدهونة بالزيت 
ثم غطيها ببلاستيك وتترك لتتخمر لمدة نصف ساعة 
يقسم العجينة الى 12 قطعة متساوية 
افردي قطعة من العجينة بشكل دائري 
ضعي القطع المفروده بين طبقات من ورق الزبة الى ان تنتهي من جميع القطع 
سخني الزيت في طاوه عميقة 
وضعي حبة من البورس في الزيت مع الضغط عليها بملعقة لينفش ( ممكن رش الزيت فوق البورس)
ثم يقلب البورس ويقل لمدة نصف دقيقة 
ثم يوضع على ورق ماص ويوضع في فرن دافيء الى ان تتهي من بقية القطع 
ملاحظة 
لاضافة طعم االسبانخ 
خذي 50 جرام من السبانخ المفرومة واضيفه الى العجينة مع 2\1 ملعقة من الزنجبيل البودرة

----------


## نور الشمس

الجباتي



المقادير::
2\11 كوب دقيق بر 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة ملح 
2\1 كوب ماء 
ملعقة كبيرة زيت 
سمن او زبده للدهن 

الطريقة ::
انخلي الدقيق والملح ثم اضيفي الماء واعجني الخليط ثم اضيفي الزيت 
اعجيني العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق لمدة 5-6 دقائق الى تصبح عجينة ملساء
توضع العجينة في زبدية مدهونة بالزيت وتغطى بفوطة مبلولة وتترك لترتاح لنصف ساعة 
تقسم الى ستة اقسام وتكور 
تفرد على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق وضعيها بين طبقات من الورق الزبد الى ان تنتهي من الكمية 
سخني طاوة الى ان تسخن جيدا ثم ضعي قليل من السمن
وضعي فيها حبة من الجباتي بعد ازالة الدقيق االزائد 
بعد ان تحمر اقلبي الجباتي للناحية الثانية 
ضعيها في فوطة الى ان تنتهي من بقية الكمية 

وتقدم حاره

----------


## نور الشمس

مس روتي



المقادير::
كوب دقيق الحمص 
كوب دقيق بر 
حبة فلفل اخضر مزال البذور ومفروم
2\1 بصلة مفرومة 
ملعقة كبيرة كزبرة خضراء مفرومة 
2\1 ملعقة صغيرة كركم 
2\1 ملعقة ملح 
ملعقة كبيرة زبدة سائحة 
3\2 كوب ماء دافيء
3 ملاعق كبيرة سمن 

الطريقة ::
اخلطي الكزبرة مع دقيق الحمص والبر والبصل والكركم والملح 



اضيفي ملعقة كبيرة من السمن او الزبدة 
اضيفي الماء واعجني الخليط الى ان تتكون عجينة 
ثم تعجن العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق الى ان تتكون لديك عجينة ملساء 
توضع العجينة في زبدية مدهونة بالزيت وتغطى بنايلون 
تترك لترتاح لمدة ساعة 
تقسم العجينة الى اربعة اقسام متساوية وتكور 
افردي العجينة على سطح مرشوش بالدقيق بشكل دائري



سخني طاوه لتصبح حار 
ادهني الروتي بالسمن من الجهتين بالسمن 
ثم ضعيها في الطاوه الحاره ويقلى على كل جنب لمدة دقيقة



ثم ادهني الوجه مرة اخرى بالسمن 
ثم توضع في صحن وتقدم

----------


## عبير الزهراء

سلمت يداك اختي نور الشمس ع المخبوزات اللذيذة
خبز النان لذيذ جدا...جربته في ايران لذيذ مع الزبدة و المربى ...وتشربين معاه الشاي
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه يا عبير الزهراء

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ابو سراج

*يعطيك العافيه تحياتي ابو سراج*

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الف شكر لك خيتو*
*نور الشمس* 
*على المجهود الرائع*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*تحياتي لك*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

مشكوررة أختي العزيزة نور الشمس على هالوصفات 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافية  :amuse:  
عساك دوم ع القوة 

تحـيـاتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيك ياابو سراج

سعيده بمرورك الغالى

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج يا نور على

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج يا طوق الياسمين

سعيده بمرورج المميزة

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووره خيتووو

على الانواع الحلوووووه

----------


## نور الشمس

سعيده بمرورج الغاليه يا بيسان

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

*مشكوره اختي ع الوصفه*
*الله يعطيج العافيه يارب* 
*بانتضار جديدك* 


*تحياااااااااااااااااااااتي*

*( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.• 
(`'•.¸(` '•. ¸ * ¸.•')¸.•') 
«¨`.¸.* شيعيه وافتخر *. ¸.¨`» 
«¨`.¸.* *. ¸.¨`» 
(¸. •'(¸.•' * `'•.¸)`'•.¸ ) 
.•*
*`•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.
*

----------


## نور الشمس

والله يعافيج ياشيعيه

سعيده بمرورج الرائعه

----------

